
A dashing freeWordPress theme for (un)sophisticated bloggers - maldinii
http://demo.themeisle.com/zillah/
======
maldinii
The theme can be downloaded from here :
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/srlq1u..](https://www.dropbox.com/s/srlq1u..). and
you have ideas for us the Github link is :
[https://github.com/Codeinwp/zillah](https://github.com/Codeinwp/zillah) ( if
you get it directly from the github, you aren’t getting updates since the
update script is added later on )

